# ¿Enterrar o incinerar?



## Eloisa Giseburt

Les gustaría ser cremados, incinerados o no tienen preferencia. ¿Cuales son las costumbres en sus países cuando alguien muere?


Would you like to be buried or cremated or you really do not care? What is done in your countries when people die?


----------



## diegodbs

En España es mucho más habitual el enterramiento. Yo también lo prefiero. Parece difícil elegir algo que no te afecta en absoluto, pero......


----------



## teqyre

A mí me gustaría ser cremado/incinerado (¿hay una diferencia entre las dos cosas?), porque no me gusta *nada* la idea de ser enterrado, aunque como católico eso es lo que me pasaría cuando me muera, a no ser que dijera algo antes al respecto.
Creo que en el Reino Unido lo más común hoy día es ser cremado, aunque todavía hay mucha gente que es enterrada (y tengo que decir que hay bastantes cementerios en la zona donde yo vivo).


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

Cremar o incinerar son sinónimos. Puedes usar uno u otro 

Gracias por contestar


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

diegodbs said:
			
		

> . Parece difícil elegir algo que no te afecta en absoluto, pero......


 




Por esa misma razón a mi me dá igual. No me gustaría poner a mis familiares en un aprieto económico tratando de hacer una u otra...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes,
Yo soy atea y encima ecológica: con lo cual ni enterrada ni cremada. Don del cuerpo a la ciencia para que los estudiantes en medicina se hagan la mano antes de pasar a los vivos. *¡Reciclaje ante todo!* 
Pero si no tuviera esta opción incinerada sin dudarlo: es más barato, ocupa menos sitio. 
Si no existe ya, seguro que inventan alguna página necrológica en Internet en la que, al estilo de los virus, algo que hayas escrito de vivo se cuele en forum o chat. Un fantasma virtual vamos y ¡que te busquen!
Hasta luego


----------



## mjscott

Yo quisiera ser incinerada y las cenizas dispersadas en el rio cerca de donde naci. Pienso que los huesos, sin embargo, tienen significados religiosos. Cuando salieron de Egipto, Israel hizo prometer sus familiares de que cuando salieron, llevarian sus huesos con ellos.


----------



## Fernando

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas tardes,
> Yo soy atea y encima ecológica: con lo cual ni enterrada ni cremada. Don del cuerpo a la ciencia para que los estudiantes en medicina se hagan la mano antes de pasar a los vivos. *¡Reciclaje ante todo!*
> Pero si no tuviera esta opción incinerada sin dudarlo: es más barato, ocupa menos sitio.


Como te veo muy interesada en el reciclaje y el ecologismo, te recomiendo el método de los zoroastrianos: manda que pongan tu cadáver en un túmulo elevado para que lo devoren los buitres. Es limpio y alimentas a los animalitos.


----------



## danielfranco

Mi señora esposa y yo hemos optado por donar todos los órganos que sean viables y luego que nos cremen. Dos razones nos motivan: puede haber gente que se beneficie de mis órganos y que pueden vivir algunos años más mientras que yo ya esté muerto, y cuesta muchisisisisismo menos la cremación que el entierro. Si ya estoy muerto, mejor que los que me sobrevivan puedan disfrutar del dinero, ¿no?
Bueno bye.
Dan F


----------



## LadyBlakeney

En España el tema del enterramiento es algo muy curioso. 

Normalmente, la gente prefiere que la entierren. Lo curioso es que los miembros de una misma familia suelen tener una sepultura común, una tumba o nicho donde se coloca el ataud más reciente sobre los restos de tus antepasados. ¿Qué pasa? Que, por cuestiones de espacio, al cabo de unos años (5, 10, no estoy segura) los del cementerio te abren tu tumbita, te sacan y te incineran. Te meten en una cajita y te pasan a un rinconcito de la tumba/lápida para que haya espacio para el siguiente. Así que, al final, lo mismo te da que te da lo mismo.

Otra costumbre que a mí me resulta cada vez más difícil de comprender (el tiempo pasa, las modas cambian, y ésta permanece): cuando te mueres, la costumbre es llevarte al tanatorio, ponerte en el ataud y exhibirte tras un cristal en tu velatorio para que pasen todos tus familiares, amigos y conocidos y te echen un último vistazo. Y se supone que tu familia se tiene que quedar allí toda la noche a velar tu cuerpo.

En mi familia los ataudes se cierran en el velatorio, y por la noche se da vuelta a la llave y todo el mundo se va a dormir a casa, para que no nos traicione el cansancio en el entierro, al día siguiente. A los vecinos y primos lejanos les parece que somos unos bichos raros, pero nosotros preferimos recordar a los nuestros tal y como eran cuando estaban vivos, y optamos por no pasar toda la noche donde, nosotros creemos, ya no está nuestro ser querido.

Pero, ya digo, somos muuy raros, a decir de la gente.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días
A Fernando:
¿De verdad crees que esto es posible en España (Europa en general) hoy en día? Me parece que mis familiares tendrían que pagar una multa por "tirar la basura en cualquier parte". Además, buitres en Alicante no he visto (vivo en Alicante capital).

A LadyBlakeney
Lo del velatorio es una de las cosas que más me sorprendieron al llegar en España. Hasta hace poco además si la muerte se producía después de las 14 horas las noches de velatorio eran dos. Con lo cual el cansancio era doble.
El entierro se produce cuanto antes y muchas veces no da tiempo a los familiares alejados geográficamente llegar. Me parece que la costumbre de tu familia es más razonable aunque por supuesto respeto las prácticas habituales.
Hasta luego


----------



## Fernando

Que yo sepa solamente hay grupos de zoroastrianos en la India, pero si el ecologismo radical se difunde ¿quién sabe? En Extremadura tenemos multitud de buitres negros que estarían muy interesados. En Alicante algún buitre o algún perrillo hambriento habrá.

A mí no me importa el enterramiento. Al fin y al cabo también les das de comer a unas criaturillas (invertebradas, eso sí) del Señor.

A LB: Lo que no se entiende mucho es lo del velatorio no es tan frecuente (o se turnan los familiares. Lo de la caja abierta es tremendo, coincido contigo.


----------



## Nikko

Nikko said:
			
		

> aqui en Colombia la gente suele enterrar sus muertos. yo personalmente creo que la practica de enterrar los muertos es muy desagradable. solo el hecho de saber que millones de gusanos se comen los cadaveres es repugnante.por otro lado creo que la practica de insinerar los cadaveres es mucho mas limpia. ademas no se necesita tanto espacio.


----------



## Bettie

En Mérida, México que es de donde soy se usan las dos, tanto el entierro como la otra opción, yo preferiría ser cremada, y como dicen, primero donar los órganos posibles a la ciencia o lo que se necesite.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Fernando said:
			
		

> A LB: Lo que no se entiende mucho es lo del velatorio no es tan frecuente (o se turnan los familiares. Lo de la caja abierta es tremendo, coincido contigo.



Mira, pues me alegro de saber que no es tan frecuente. Todos los fallecimientos que han ocurrido en mi entorno (no muchos, por fortuna) han tenido un velatorio de toda la noche, exceptuando los de mi nucleo familiar disidente. Y lo del ataud abierto... bueno, la última experiencia que tuve fue por un "síndrome de muerte súbita", así que imagínate.  Creo que es una forma de aumentar el sufrimiento de la familia, innecesariamente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola otra vez
"_Lo de la caja abierta es tremendo, coincido contigo." _Pues, Fernando, a los velatorios a los que he ido por lo menos el difunto se encuentra detrás de un cristal. En Francia yace en la misma habitación que las visitas (eso si, no se puede quedar uno por la noche). Por lo menos así fue para mi padre. Y el tiempo se puede alargar casi una semana para esperar a los familiares que viven lejos.
Para volver a los velatorios que he visto aquí en España, lo que también me sorprendió es que me dio la impresión que la gente iba a "hacer vida social". Pronto la sala reservada a la familia se queda pequeña y la gente pasea, discute y hasta se ríe a veces en los pasillos y en la cafetería donde se mezclan los asistentes a diferentes velatorios. Hasta la ley anti tabaco incluso a veces no se podía estar a causa del humo. 
Y después el cementerio. También hay diferencias con Francia. Allí uno no se pregunta si va o no al cementerio: va y da el pésame ante la tumba (seguramente porque no existe velatorio y aunque haya visitado al fenecido a lo mejor no se ha encontrado con la familia). 
Aquí no es obligatorio y muchas veces sólo la familia más allegada acompaña al cortejo fúnebre.
Esto es lo que he vivido con la familia de mi marido lo que no quiere decir por supuesto que sea general en toda España.
Hasta luego


----------



## Fernando

No pretendía decir lo contrario. Es muy frecuente en los velatorios que en el tanatorio (que es ahora lo más normal, incluso en pueblos medianos) al muerto se le coloque tras un cristal.

A mí no me gusta. Lo considero morboso. Pero por otro lado lo cierto es que la familiaridad con la muerte no es algo especialmente malo. 

Coincido contigo en que en muchos velatorios se hace mucha vida social. Yo he aprendido mucho de fútbol yendo a velatorios.

Al menos en mi pueblo efectivamente lo normal es dar el pésame (la "cabezada") en la iglesia tras el servicio religioso, mientras que al cementerio sólo va parte de la familia más allegada (ni squiera toda).


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Normalmente, la gente prefiere que la entierren. Lo curioso es que los miembros de una misma familia suelen tener una sepultura común [...]
> En mi familia los ataudes se cierran en el velatorio, y por la noche se da vuelta a la llave y todo el mundo se va a dormir a casa, para que no nos traicione el cansancio en el entierro, al día siguiente. Pero, ya digo, somos muuy raros, a decir de la gente.
> Saludos.


En México pasan cosas parecidas, a demás en algunos lugares siguen tradiciones como usar la casa del fallecido para velarlo y es toda una faena que hay que dar desayuno, comida y cena a los que vienen a dar el pesame, que como buenas personas traen azucar, frijol, arroz en grano... para ayudar a la familia con toda la comida ... ¡que horror!
Afortunadamente ahora habemos quien hace lo mismo que comentas... cerrar la capilla y hasta mañana...
Yo por lo menos quiero ser enterrado... nada de quemaduras ja ja ja (como si fuera a sentir algo) ahhh pero nada de ponerme en la tierra... prefiero las lápidas en la pared... no sé porque  y así como el día no se detiene... nada de velatorio ni nada... ya se murió, ya lo enterré y se acabó el numerito... y quien quiera verme... que pida una foto a la familia ja ja ja 
Aqui tambien resulto un bicho raro para la familia pero creo que esto de estar un dia o dos en la funeraria... que pesado para la familia, aumentar sufrimiento de ver el cuerpo sin vida de alguien a quien amas... no señor! eso no me gusta.
Siento alargarme tanto...
Abrazos (en vida, hermano, en vida )


----------



## medio-payaso

A mi no me importa!  y es mas no voy a estar para protestarlo!
   All of our bodies are going to rot away just the same


----------



## maxiogee

I would like for my loved ones to burn me, and scatter my ashes 
somewhere which they would find meaningful - I will have no concerns where. The funerary rites are all about making the survivors feel good.


----------



## Juri

Yo quisiero ser encinerado, porque me gusta el calor e por dar un palo
a los gusanos!!!


----------



## Viriato

Yo prefiero que me incineren y que tiren las cenizas por algún monte del Universo. No me gustan los cementerios, no me gusta la veneración al muerto, odio "el día de los difuntos". Prefiero mis recuerdos y vivencias a las tumbas. Y, sí, Cintia tiene razón, el lugar que ocupan los cementerios empieza a ser un problema en las grandes ciudades. Yo también donaré mi cuerpo a la ciencia y los restos que los quemen.


----------



## gato2

Yo preferiria que me incineraran. Lo de donar los organos a la ciencia, ya se que es egoista y no tiene sentido, me da cierto repelus asi que esta decididamente descartado.


----------



## pikotoro

Si por mi fuera, yo seguiria el ciclo de la vida, es decir dejar que dejen mi cuerpo por ahi y que la naturaleza haga lo suyo, pero  desgraciadamente eso no es posible, a si que al final lo dejare a eleccion de mi familiares, que sin importar lo que piense ellos seran a fin de cuentas los que toman la desicion y paguen.

 Yo vivo en Yucatan,, Mexico y la tradicion (en especial en el interior del estado) es el entierro, generalmente la gente muere en casa y se  en el mismo hogar se hace la velacion y posteriormente los amigos del difunto cargan el ataud  sobre sus hombros hasta el cementerio  (si es catolico suele haber misa de cuerpo presente en la iglesia del pueblo) donde es sepultado, ya sea en una fosa propiedad de la familia o en una rentada generalmete  por 24 meses, despues de los cuales hay qeu exhumar los restos y estos son quemado o depositados en un osario. A mi me parece muy inteligente  la forma en que se maneja el entierro en el estado, pues las familias que  poseen una fosa, generalmente la usan para todos sus familiares, al fallecer uno se saca al anterior y se coloca al nuevo, claro esta solo si han pasado mas de 2 años entre cada muerte, si no siempre tienen la opcion de renta. Otra cosa interesante es que no importa el nivel economico de las familias, el ataud casi siempre es el mas simple (claro que hay exepciones), practicamnete no se ven ataudes metalicos ni lujosos, el mismo que usa el mas pobre es el que usa el mas rico, lo que me parece hasta cierto punto ecologico, pues no se  utilizan materiales 100% naturales.

Con estas caracterisiticas de la tradicion funeraria del estado y los altos costos del Gas la incineracion suele ser mas cara que el entierro, por lo que no tiene todavia una buena aceptacion aunque si un ligero crecimiento

Saludos,


----------

